# Precedence + Breeze 2 before/after comparison (Cinematic Studio Series)



## Kalli (Nov 5, 2021)

There’s been a lot of talk about spatial positioning software lately (much thanks to @Cory Pelizzari 's excellent Youtube reviews and @Joël Dollié 's brilliant tutorials). After trying out different alternatives, I recently purchased Precedence and Breeze 2 from 2CAudio.

As I couldn’t find many useful demos prior to trying out the software myself, I thought it might be a good idea to put together a quick example for others interested in these plugins. I recorded a short piece using Cinematic Studio Series (harp from BBCSO being the only exception) and exported three versions: (1) Completely dry (no positioning or reverb added), (2) Precedence added (acoustic positioning, but no ERs or reverb tail), and (3) both Precedence and Breeze 2 added (acoustic positioning + ERs and reverb tail). This way, you can hopefully hear what each product adds to the mix.

A few notes on the track:

I’ve used mainly close mics, with a bit of the main/OH mic mixed in. Room mics have been disabled completely. That way, Precedence + Breeze 2 had to do the heavy lifting placing the instruments in the room.
I haven’t touched the mixer faders (all set at 0 dB). All level balancing comes from dynamics and the positioning plugins. (The mp3s below have been normalized, however, to compensate for some slight volume differences.)
The reverb in Breeze 2 is called “Scoring Hall 1” and has decay time set to 1.89 s. I deliberately chose a slightly smaller hall so that the results of the positioning wouldn’t get drowned in too much reverb.
I’m quite impressed with the results, especially how seamlessly the positioning, ERs and tail blend together. I’d be curious to hear your thoughts.

[EDIT] Beat and Joël pointed out some phase cancellation issues with the original versions (see below) and generously offered advice on how to address them. The current versions have been updated to reduce these issues. For details on what I changed, see my post further down. [/EDIT]

Dry version:

View attachment 2021-11-05_Dry_corrected.mp3


Precedence only version (updated):

View attachment 2021-11-05_Precedence_corrected.mp3


Precedence + Breeze 2 version (updated):

View attachment 2021-11-05_Precedence_Breeze2_corrected.mp3


----------



## clisma (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you for doing this, great idea and long overdue!

It all works well, the differences are audible and even just the positioning alone makes a difference (lovely piece by the way...).

Personally, just as when I demoed the combo, I simply don't much like the resulting sound with Breeze. Obviously that is personal preference, and one could simply use Precedence to place instruments without it, but I already have enough tools to do that. 

Perhaps in the near future, B2 will be updated to work with Precedence as well, in which case it will be of renewed interest to me.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi @Kalli ,

Thanks for the demos showing how the mix sounds dry, then with Precedence, and then with Precedence + Breeze 2. 

The spatial treatment surely opens up the mix, and makes every part sound clearer, more defined, I also hear a wider panorama. Which makes a nice difference.

I used these tools to position super dry solo instruments, i.e. SWAM, Sample Modeling, ..and other. But I think it is also good for this type of application. I will test this with my Cinematic Studio Series as well.

This was very helpful. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 5, 2021)

Sounds better than results I’ve achieved so far!

What were your distance settings for each section? Did you change any of the stats, such as delta, loss or modulation?


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Nov 6, 2021)

Kalli said:


> ...I’m quite impressed with the results, especially how seamlessly the positioning, ERs and tail blend together. I’d be curious to hear your thoughts.


Dear Kalli
Probably you listened to the results in the headphones. There they are impressive, that's true. Also because there are very large phase inversions between the channels. These create the enormous stereo image in the headphones. 
Well, if it were that simple... If you have the possibility to install a mono switch in your playback program, then do that and observe the volume when you play your piece. Keep switching back and forth. The bass almost disappears and in general everything gets very quiet.
This is because Precedence and Breeze also produce phase shifts between the channels. In the worst case these are 180°. In mono the signals cancel each other out.
If you work with stereo and room widening, you should always have the matter somewhat under control with a correlation meter. If you have a good monitoring with loudspeakers, such phase inversions show themselves by the fact that the music sounds strangely floating.

Attached is a video of your music. I filmed the corellmeter from Voxengo (freeware). 
Good luck!

Beat


----------



## Joël Dollié (Nov 6, 2021)

Kalli said:


> There’s been a lot of talk about spatial positioning software lately (much thanks to @Cory Pelizzari 's excellent Youtube reviews and @Joël Dollié 's brilliant tutorials). After trying out different alternatives, I recently purchased Precedence and Breeze 2 from 2CAudio.
> 
> As I couldn’t find many useful demos prior to trying out the software myself, I thought it might be a good idea to put together a quick example for others interested in these plugins. I recorded a short piece using Cinematic Studio Series (harp from BBCSO being the only exception) and exported three versions: (1) Completely dry (no positioning or reverb added), (2) Precedence added (acoustic positioning, but no ERs or reverb tail), and (3) both Precedence and Breeze 2 added (acoustic positioning + ERs and reverb tail). This way, you can hopefully hear what each product adds to the mix.
> 
> ...


I agree with Beat, with the settings you used there is pretty heavy phase cancellation, which translates into an odd ''inside your head'' feel. (especially on headphones).

EDIT: You totally can hear phase cancellation on headphones, it's just generally not directly affecting the tonal balance until you mono your mix. Because the L and R don't have ''bleed'' on headphones, phase cancellation is generally heard as a weird 2d width (the sound of a 200% imager). It can (or not) result in frequency cancellation on speakers or in mono, depending on the source and settings. Only way to know is to mono the signal after the effect. But that odd width should be the alarm signal. It can be a bit difficult to recognize if you are not used to it.

With that said precedence is awesome even on stereo recorded libraries but you have to use the right settings that will ''respect'' the natural stereo image more

- U algorythm (greek letter)
- Time knob off most of the time
- freq knob off
- Middle width knob on 0% if 100% feels too much, that will completely depend on the source. I woul say start with it on 100% and see if the width feels natural.

Going back further, I wouldn't use close mics to then put them into an imaging plugin, I would use the decca trees mainly and use the natural stereo image, especially with great libraries like BBC, and then use precedence to nude these instruments to the side a little bit if needed, in a natural way, without affecting the room too much. Even the best reverb cannot recreate the sound of an ensemble in a room from a close mic.

The goal is kind of to pan without narrowing the natural room as you pan, that's what these tools can help with. They don't really replace a room. It's just better panning.

Same thing with reverb on orchestral samples (the breeze part), you don't wanna send close mics into reverb for the most part, especially not for orchestral ensembles. You won't get the nice tone that you would have had with a decca capture.

So I would just kinda stick to how you would normally use these libs and then use a bit extra reverb to glue things together and use precedence on very conservative settings to have something that sort of pans a bit more naturally than normal panning but it shouldn't be drastically different.

It's when you have a completely mono close capture that you need to put in a space other more drastic tools might come in handy, like precedence on B mode or sp2016, or even MIR pro.

Hope it helps

J


----------



## Kalli (Nov 6, 2021)

Beat Kaufmann said:


> Dear Kalli
> Probably you listened to the results in the headphones. There they are impressive, that's true. Also because there are very large phase inversions between the channels. These create the enormous stereo image in the headphones.
> Well, if it were that simple... If you have the possibility to install a mono switch in your playback program, then do that and observe the volume when you play your piece. Keep switching back and forth. The bass almost disappears and in general everything gets very quiet.
> This is because Precedence and Breeze also produce phase shifts between the channels. In the worst case these are 180°. In mono the signals cancel each other out.
> ...


Dear Beat,

Thanks for checking for phase cancellation! You are right that I only listened on headphones and what I posted was the result of a quick test without any checking for phase issues (that’s crucial of course, and I should have thought of that). I’ll keep that in mind when I continue to experiment with these plugins. I’m quite curious to see what I can accomplish with them once I’ve learnt all the details. I remain optimistic though. Again, thanks for helping out, much appreciated!

Best,
Karl


----------



## Kalli (Nov 6, 2021)

Joël Dollié said:


> I agree with Beat, with the settings you used there is pretty heavy phase cancellation, which translates into an odd ''inside your head'' feel.
> 
> With that said precedence is awesome even on stereo recorded libraries but you have to use the right settings that will ''respect'' the natural stereo image more
> 
> ...


Joël,

As always, you’re a great source of knowledge! Thanks for your helpful thoughts and tips. They will be very useful going forward.

To clarify regarding mic positions, I typically set the close mics at +2dB and the main mics at -3dB (with room mics turned off), so it’s not all dry signals, but certainly with a clear bias toward the close mics. Would you say it is still too extreme of an approach to get good results? The thing is that I’m not a huge fan of the room sound in Cinematic Studio Series, and was trying to avoid too much of it in the signal blend. 

As you suggest, most of the instruments (WWs and strings) are only gently nudged to the sides, because the original mic signals were already quite prepanned. I might have gone to far too far to the sides with some of the instruments though (mostly brass and harp). I also suspect that I may have introduced some issues by using too extreme width settings, so your advice to be conservative with those really helps! Do you think the widening settings alone could account for the phase cancellation issues?

Again, huge thanks for taking the time to help out. This really is the best possible kind of feedback I could have hoped for!

K


----------



## Kalli (Nov 6, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Sounds better than results I’ve achieved so far!
> 
> What were your distance settings for each section? Did you change any of the stats, such as delta, loss or modulation?


Thanks!

I don’t remember the exact distance settings, but can check when I get back to my computer after the weekend. I didn’t go very much beyond 50 for most of the instruments, though.

[EDIT: I clearly misremembered the distance settings. While the strings were close to 50, woodwinds and brass were actually clustered around 75, to reflect the seating further back in the orchestra.]

I didn’t change delta, loss, or modulation, but I think I went too far with the width settings. I’m not sure, but potentially this is the cause of the phase cancellation issues pointed out by Beat and Joël (see previous comments).


----------



## Kalli (Nov 7, 2021)

With the above help from @Beat Kaufmann and @Joël Dollié (thanks guys!), I’ve created new versions of the audio files with significantly reduced phase cancellation issues (updated versions in first post of this thread). Those who want to learn to master the Precedence + Breeze 2 combo might be interested in where those issues came from, so here’s a short rundown:

Some of the phase issues actually came from the sample libraries themselves. Nothing extreme, but occasional dips into negatively correlated territory (I expect this to be quite normal for any library sampled “in situ”).
Precedence actually wasn’t the major source of the issues, but I found that changing a couple of settings helped. Most notably, changing the algorithm from β to μ created a noticeably more natural sounding effect (thanks for the tip, Joël!). Also, because I wanted to pan the harp far left, first narrowing the incoming signal to (almost) mono improved things.
The major source of the phase issues was clearly Breeze 2. I isolated the problems to the “width” and “cross” parameters. Disabling these instantly led to more natural sounding results.


----------



## Joël Dollié (Nov 7, 2021)

Kalli said:


> Joël,
> 
> As always, you’re a great source of knowledge! Thanks for your helpful thoughts and tips. They will be very useful going forward.
> 
> ...


Happy to help! The updated versions sound more natural, although the panning feels a bit extreme. The one with breeze feels more natural as the reverb re diffuses some of the stereo image. I would suggest putting the distance on 80 within precedence, and only nudging a tiny bit. 

It's honestly a bit of a tricky tweaking game with precedence because settings that work fine with one library will completely destroy another one. It generally depends heavily on how wide a library is by default. A wide library won't be affected as much as a narrow library, with the same settings.

Either way this feels more natural, I would make sure to just not pan too much (the cello is a bit much here) to retain a natural sense of space

Cheers

J


----------



## Kalli (Nov 8, 2021)

Joël Dollié said:


> Happy to help! The updated versions sound more natural, although the panning feels a bit extreme. The one with breeze feels more natural as the reverb re diffuses some of the stereo image. I would suggest putting the distance on 80 within precedence, and only nudging a tiny bit.
> 
> It's honestly a bit of a tricky tweaking game with precedence because settings that work fine with one library will completely destroy another one. It generally depends heavily on how wide a library is by default. A wide library won't be affected as much as a narrow library, with the same settings.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is indeed a tricky tweaking game. There are many parameters, and minor tweaks on one of them may create strong effects on the others. I guess it will take a bit of trial and error to find what works for each library.

I agree that the cello feels a bit too off center here, but funnily it hasn't been panned in Precedence at all. It's right on the center axis! I guess it has to do with the library already being prepanned. I'll experiment a bit with panning the incoming signal and possibly feeding some more main mics into it. Thanks again for your feedback!

Cheers,
K


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi Kalli
Keep in mind that in the Precendence plug-in, the two microphones (green points) simulate an AB miking - i.e. build in a time difference. 180° phase shifts can also be generated there. So you have to be careful and you probably have fiddle around with the width-knob as well (W).

Another thing I noticed with your new mix version: If you mix mainly with headphones, you will always get a nice room image with such room-tools. Nevertheless, you should switch to loudspeakers every now and then. Your improved example completely lacks the centre. It simply has nothing there! In a concert hall, the orchestra is mainly placed from the centre to the sides and not the other way round...

Please do not take this reference as criticism. I only want to draw attention to the fact that dealing with space tools is not without problems. You can't just set it up a little and be done with it.

On the other hand, there is the possibility of setting a basic room depth (e.g. in a bus). Then you route all instruments through this bus and adjust the left/right position for each instrument (in the instrument channel) with the panner and a width reduction of the stereo signal. This way you don't have all these phase problems. Of course, you don't need precedence any more...

Try everything and then choose

Beat


----------



## Kalli (Nov 8, 2021)

Beat Kaufmann said:


> Please do not take this reference as criticism. I only want to draw attention to the fact that dealing with space tools is not without problems. You can't just set it up a little and be done with it.


No worries, Beat.  I'm basically still experimenting with these tools, so your feedback is great!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 18, 2021)

This has to be one of the most instantly useful threads in all of VI-Control. Thank you @Kalli and all the expert commenters!

I'm still not sure if I want Precrdence/Breeze for sound design, but I now know much better what to do and what to look for when panning both music and soundscapes.


----------



## chgraham (Dec 8, 2021)

I _was_ quite interested in Precedence + Breeze 2, but then it seemed to me (while rushing to evaluate a bunch of products around the "Black Friday" sale period) that nothing has happened with 2caudio's products, etc., for a couple of years now; i.e., nothing is under active development. So I didn't buy these two plugins.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Nov 9, 2022)

Anyone know why my Precedence keeps resetting the position of some of my instruments? Really frustrating...


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 9, 2022)

chgraham said:


> I _was_ quite interested in Precedence + Breeze 2, but then it seemed to me (while rushing to evaluate a bunch of products around the "Black Friday" sale period) that nothing has happened with 2caudio's products, etc., for a couple of years now; i.e., nothing is under active development. So I didn't buy these two plugins.


Sadly, if I understand correctly, there has been a falling out between the developers that is affecting the ongoing development of this product line.


----------



## thorwald (Nov 10, 2022)

Maybe I'm alone with this, but I don't really like what Precedence does to this track. A lot of instruments sound squashed, i.e. in the original version they take up more space in the stereo field. True, you get more definition this way, but the stereo image is more like focusing on a bunch of mono-recorded instruments, rather than being part of a single room, if that makes sense.

I've never used Precedence, but I can say that based on this example I am convinced that I've made the right choice ☺️

Very nice track by the way, and I really appreciate these examples.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Nov 30, 2022)

Is Precedence and Breeze compatible with m1 mac?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Is Precedence and Breeze compatible with m1 mac?


It is likely (future) abandonware since the developer and the founder have had a rather ugly “falling out” in public. For me this has meant I won’t dare invest in the brand any longer.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Nov 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It is likely (future) abandonware since the developer and the founder have had a rather ugly “falling out” in public. For me this has meant I won’t dare invest in the brand any longer.


This should be on the website. So anyone buying their products who have no idea of this are essentially wasting money.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> This should be on the website. So anyone buying their products who have no idea of this are essentially wasting money.


Yeah well, obviously at least one of the two people involved is likely working hard to maybe solve the situation, maybe fighting legal battles and finding a solution to warrant the continuity of the business and the development. So in situations like that you won’t usually shoot yourself in the foot by basically broadcasting there may be some issues?

Anyway - just to be completely transparent: I am merely reflecting on posts on this forum (and KVR) where both parties involved have reflected on the matter. I don’t know the ins and outs, nor do I want to. For ME that has lead to the conclusion that I have lost trust, at least for now. I am not actively trying to slander their business, brand nor their intentions. But I do feel people and future customers should be at least aware of there being a ‘situation’ and weigh that in their decision making process


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Nov 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yeah well, obviously at least one of the two people involved is likely working hard to maybe solve the situation, maybe fighting legal battles and finding a solution to warrant the continuity of the business and the development. So in situations like that you won’t usually shoot yourself in the foot by basically broadcasting there may be some issues?
> 
> Anyway - just to becompletely transparent: I am merely reflecting on posts on this forum (and KVR) where both parties involved have reflected on the matter. I don’t know the ins and outs, nor do I want to. For ME that has lead to the conclusion that I have lost trust, at least for now. I am not actively trying to slander their business, brand nor their intentions. But I do feel people and future customers should be at least aware of there being a ‘situation’ and weigh that in their decision making process


Just seems a bit deceitful to me. To be selling products they know isn’t going to be updated potentially. 

Wondering if refunds are accepted


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> they know isn’t going to be updated potentially.


The thing is: maybe they know they ARE able to update it, and have found a new development team already. One can’t rule that out, can one.

I’m with you though, but I am trying to be careful here haha. Benefit of the doubt?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Nov 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The thing is: maybe they know they ARE able to update it, and have found a new development team already. One can’t rule that out, can one.
> 
> I’m with you though, but I am trying to be careful here haha. Benefit of the doubt?


Nah I get you. I’m just salty because breeze and precedence have quickly become integral to my workflow and now I will be switching to a Mac from windows after Christmas and it sounds like they won’t work properly…


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Nah I get you. I’m just salty because breeze and precedence have quickly become integral to my workflow and now I will be switching to a Mac from windows after Christmas and it sounds like they won’t work properly…


I totally get that. I wasn’t trying to intentionally spoil the mood, but apologies that I kind of did… :-(


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Nov 30, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I totally get that. I wasn’t trying to intentionally spoil the mood, but apologies that I kind of did… :-(


oh no, my bad, i actually wasn't intending to come across like that, my apologies haha! But thanks for giving me a heads up. I read all that KVR audio thread and it sounds pretty on the fence.


----------



## gtrwll (Nov 30, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Anyone know why my Precedence keeps resetting the position of some of my instruments? Really frustrating...


I have the same problem on some random tracks, but I might have stumbled upon a solution just now, but I’m not 100% sure yet. But try giving the linked instances names inside Precedence and Breeze by double clicking the ID field. I also grouped my instances, so I’m not sure if that played its part on this, but my initial tests are promising.


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 1, 2022)

Any thoughts on the best alternatives to Precedence+Breeze? I still find it to be the best for placement, but I don't want to deal with the phase issues and I'm not always looking for Berlin Studio's larger hall. Is Eareverb2 a decent alternative? It's nice to see realtime placement without artifacts, but it doesn't seem as spacially obvious as Precedence.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 1, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> Any thoughts on the best alternatives to Precedence+Breeze? I still find it to be the best for placement, but I don't want to deal with the phase issues and I'm not always looking for Berlin Studio's larger hall. Is Eareverb2 a decent alternative? It's nice to see realtime placement without artifacts, but it doesn't seem as spacially obvious as Precedence.


would also like to know. so far all the ones i know of don't sound good to me


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 1, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> Any thoughts on the best alternatives to Precedence+Breeze? I still find it to be the best for placement, but I don't want to deal with the phase issues and I'm not always looking for Berlin Studio's larger hall. Is Eareverb2 a decent alternative? It's nice to see realtime placement without artifacts, but it doesn't seem as spacially obvious as Precedence.


MIR 3D Pro 24 or Spat Revolution.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 1, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> MIR 3D Pro 24 or Spat Revolution.


Also Berlin Studio is pretty flexible with the size control.


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 1, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Also Berlin Studio is pretty flexible with the size control.


I didn't realize that! I'm sure I'll get it eventually when I'm doing more symphonic pieces.



Trash Panda said:


> MIR 3D Pro 24 or Spat Revolution.


Never heard of Spat Revolution - unfortunately it's subscription ($60/mo) so that's out for me. Is Eareverb2 still not a viable alternative? I just watched a demo that seemed much more convincing than some other videos I've seen.


----------



## nordicguy (Dec 1, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> MIR 3D Pro 24 or Spat Revolution.





Trash Panda said:


> MIR 3D Pro 24 or Spat Revolution.


You may also have a look at this other option Fiedler Audio


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 1, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> Never heard of Spat Revolution - unfortunately it's subscription ($60/mo) so that's out for me. Is Eareverb2 still not a viable alternative? I just watched a demo that seemed much more convincing than some other videos I've seen.


Eareverb2 is OK, but not on the same level as MIR or Spat. There is a perpetual license option for Spat Revolution Essentials, but you have to dig for it.


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 1, 2022)

Lots to check out - thanks, all. For the record, I've noticed with Correlometer the phase cancellation is basically gone when using Precedence and μ algorithm without Breeze. But I'd like to "phase" out the plugins and move on to something more reliable. (Pardon the pun lol)


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 1, 2022)

I've been using Berlin Studio trying to sort of recreate a sense of space I was happy with using Precedence and Breeze while using Infinite Brass. I just can't get that same sense of space with it at all. Starting to feel like Precedence + Breeze is a very unique combo that I won't get the same results with anything else...

Has anyone used these on an M1 mac without issues so I can put my obsessive mind to rest?? lol


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 1, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I've been using Berlin Studio trying to sort of recreate a sense of space I was happy with using Precedence and Breeze while using Infinite Brass. I just can't get that same sense of space with it at all. Starting to feel like Precedence + Breeze is a very unique combo that I won't get the same results with anything else...
> 
> Has anyone used these on an M1 mac without issues so I can put my obsessive mind to rest?? lol


There's a 30 day demo of MIR 3D, have you spent some time with it?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 1, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> There's a 30 day demo of MIR 3D, have you spent some time with it?


i unfortunately used that up years ago haha


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 1, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> i unfortunately used that up years ago haha


The new 3D version? Because I think that should have reset it. Also if it is used up, try emailing VSL for a reset. 

Your worry with PBJ is it'll stop working at some point?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 1, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> The new 3D version? Because I think that should have reset it. Also if it is used up, try emailing VSL for a reset.
> 
> Your worry with PBJ is it'll stop working at some point?


Hmmm, I hadn't thought of that. Is there a huge difference between the 3d and the 24 version?

My worry is since I'm gonna be switching over to a Mac Studio in January, that my plugins aren't going to work or cause performance issues. Since PBJ hasn't been updated with the M1 compatibility (and it sounds like it might not ever get that update) I might not be able to use them on this new machine.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 1, 2022)

The 24 version just means your’re limited to 24 placements within MIR at once.

Also curious what you’re running through Berlin Studio that doesn’t have as much of a sense of space. It sounds way more effective than anything I’ve used but MIR, and it’s 10x faster to get results.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 1, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> The 24 version just means your’re limited to 24 placements within MIR at once.


within an instance of MIR?


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 1, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Hmmm, I hadn't thought of that. Is there a huge difference between the 3d and the 24 version?
> 
> My worry is since I'm gonna be switching over to a Mac Studio in January, that my plugins aren't going to work or cause performance issues. Since PBJ hasn't been updated with the M1 compatibility (and it sounds like it might not ever get that update) I might not be able to use them on this new machine.


With the same settings the 3D version should be the same. But the 3D version has some surround to stereo downmix setups that unf unf unf.

But if you tried the old version and didn't like it the new version probably won't do it for you either.



Trash Panda said:


> The 24 version just means your’re limited to 24 placements within MIR at once.


Oh I thought he was talking about the old non-3D version... The 24 version is a good deal. I might be ready for memory care lol.


----------

